# Can goats suffer from a stroke?



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I relapsed hard with this flu bug (working on week number four of being sick...wahoo). It meant I did not see most of my goats for close to three days. Dad has the flu as well and he was left with doing his normal work (milking cows, feeding cows, etc) plus what he could with the goats.
I made it to the barn for the first time today and Bianca looks like she suffered a stroke.
Bianca is the doe with the bad malpresentation (first kid head only, second kid one leg forward). She had the "dumb" kid that died and then we lost the second one less than a week later. I was in the process of drying her off when I got incredibly sick again. She was drying off nicely. One side not as quickly but really not doing too badly. She is a 2 year old, 2nd F. 1/4 Boer, 1/4 Saanen, 1/4 LaMancha/Alpine, 1/4 Pygmy. On the petite side of the scale.
Her right ear is droopy. She appears to have no control over it. She has erect ears normally. Her right front leg bothers her. She is fairly steady on her feet. Jumped down off the stand with little trouble, but was uneasy on the stand (she's only been up there four times though). Her left half of her udder had milk so I milked it. No sign of mastitis, no flakes, milk did not taste salty, etc.
Her temp was 103.8 according to my thermometer, but we wonder if it doesn't read a little low.

I plan to keep an eye on her, but it just seems odd.

She could easily have been slammed. There are a lot of does in that group and some really bossy does to boot. I had planned to get her moved out as soon as I felt she was drying off well enough and back up to par.
Beyond the ear issue and the leg bothering her she was eager to come in for feed and ate with gusto.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Gosh I know they can have strokes but would think that with signs in her ear she also would be able to chew correctly either that the whole side of her face would be paralysed. a fortified B Complex or B1 might be in order. Also in my book, not knowing if my thermometer was good or not that is too high a fever to let slip by


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Is the eye on that side normal? Any other neuro symptoms? I'd wonder if it's listeriosis or polio.
Kathie


----------

